# Cbbt 10/26



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

Headed out of lynnhaven with a little chop on the water.Made our way to the small boat channell and as we apraoched the bridge you could tell what kind of night it was going to be.

The birds were like a fog over the water. Three guys on the boat all hook up on their first cast. The fish were everywhere. A hooked fish would come up with 3 more following him. A couple of times we had fish come out of the water to grab a lure at the end of a cast. My buddies home made spec rigs were catching fish two at a time. A good time was had by all.
Its ashame most of the fish were 16-17in. We weeded out a limit of 18-20in fish but last night was about pure numbers.

C&R a few seagulls and a couple of small greys as well. Shallow running stick baits, 4in callcuta swimming mullet, blue and silver rattle trap, and the home made spec rigs were all good.

we looked around for a school of bigger fish but ended up back near the beach in the frenzy.

No monsters but for sure a good time.
MATT


----------



## chubsdad (Sep 22, 2006)

thats good fishing. theres nothin like catching fish on every cast. tho they were small they still bend your rod. good for you


----------

